# Twisp Vega



## boxerulez (11/9/16)

Just another joytech rebrand?







This finally seems like a move in the right direction but I am so scared to see the price in this.

Also... will they finally have 3mg juice to go with a subohm tank or still going to sell their 18mg to go with this?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/9/16)

Ya, but being Twisp, it will probably have a higher pricetag than what us hobbiest are used to paying for relevant performance.

It is good that the most know brand here will offer more than just beginner kit.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/9/16)

def right direction but they will also need to move away from 50/50 mix. price will be insane. wonder what atty


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/9/16)

btw where did u find this...looked and not on website


----------



## Glytch (11/9/16)

Weird that there's still that narrow driptip. It's going to restrict airflow.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (11/9/16)

Looks like a Cubis tank with a fancy top, those coils are some of the worst spitters I've ever encountered.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Slav (11/9/16)

Cuboid?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/9/16)

good ol trusty spit and gurgle...no thanks. i think with this unit the transistion to better attys will be easier for twispers..no pen to box shock syndrome

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## boxerulez (11/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> btw where did u find this...looked and not on website


On the Facebook page posted.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (11/9/16)

The name "Twisp", especially especially juice" price sends a cringe down my spine. R175 for 20ml juice? Having said that, they do get credit for starting off smokers who want to quit cigarettes. But then any new vaper with an enquiring mind will quickly Google vaping, and then discover that there is a whole new, evolving and massive "vape world" out there. Obviously Twisp have caught on that they need to sell something like the "Vega" to keep up with trends and demands.

BTW, for any interested vape newbies, or Twisp enthusiasts, they are selling the "Aero" on special at Dischem for R800 as opposed to R1000 at the Kiosk.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/9/16)

Waine said:


> The name "Twisp", especially especially juice" price sends a cringe down my spine. R175 for 20ml juice? Having said that, they do get credit for starting off smokers who want to quit cigarettes. But then any new vaper with an enquiring mind will quickly Google vaping, and then discover that there is a whole new, evolving and massive "vape world" out there. Obviously Twisp have caught on that they need to sell something like the "Vega" to keep up with trends and demands.
> 
> BTW, for any interested vape newbies, or Twisp enthusiasts, they are selling the "Aero" on special at Dischem for R800 as opposed to R1000 at the Kiosk.



agree its got its place but rather put in extra 100 or 200 and get a pico kit


----------



## Jan (12/9/16)

See they have launched the vega and some 8mg liquid. Basic specs 2400mah 80w and what looks like cubis coils. Device and coil prices not to bad pity that the liquid are still expensive

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/9/16)

Yoh and the coils...R164 for 3...rip off royale dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/9/16)

But that is definitely a joyetech product...if you really want a joyetech I would rather go for the new AIO boxes but comparatively the PICO kit miles ahead of this outdated product...Twisp is kind of like the polaroid story...during the heydeys of cameras polaroid was the business and then just couldnt keep up with times...but I thank them for getting me into this (Twisp that is)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/9/16)

http://www.twisp.co.za/shop/electronic-cigarette-starter-packs/twisp-vega-black-kit-2400mah/


----------



## Waine (12/9/16)

@Rudi it's ridiculous! R800 for a Vega. The AIO box starter kit is R400 at Sir Vape. For a decent small atty and a mod! I always tell potential vapers to shop around first. But then again, it's the Twisp Kiosks in big shopping centres that catch the unsuspecting beginner.

Sorry to ramble on. But I was caught exactly the same way. Last December my Aero cost, R1000, a back up charger for work: 300, a spare battery: 300, some juice: 150. Some spare coils for 200. Total: R1950! 

If I had just Googled first, I would not have spent nearly as much. But no, I was too spontaneous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (12/9/16)

Jan said:


> See they have launched the vega and some 8mg liquid. Basic specs 2400mah 80w and what looks like cubis coils. Device and coil prices not to bad pity that the liquid are still expensive



Did you notice on their site that the default for the Vega is "a mouth to lung" setup. You can buy the "Direct Lung" setup for R199. It includes a wide bore standard 510 drip tip and lower ohm coils. How? What? I'm still a relative n00b but even I know that you can just adjust airflow for MTL and get a higher ohm coil. Why market a separate setup? For a company that can afford R&D costs you'd think they could've leapfrogged the market somewhat. I just... I mean....

I can't even....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan (12/9/16)

Waine said:


> @Rudi it's ridiculous! R800 for a Vega. The AIO box starter kit is R400 at Sir Vape. For a decent small atty and a mod! I always tell potential vapers to shop around first. But then again, it's the Twisp Kiosks in big shopping centres that catch the unsuspecting beginner.
> 
> Sorry to ramble on. But I was caught exactly the same way. Last December my Aero cost, R1000, a back up charger for work: 300, a spare battery: 300, some juice: 150. Some spare coils for 200. Total: R1950!
> 
> ...


The Aio box is not VW/VV


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/9/16)

You know whats even better..the kit is R999 and a 2nd battery (aka mod) is R999...this is what leaves a bitter taste for peeps once ripped off by twisp

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/9/16)

Glytch said:


> Did you notice on their site that the default for the Vega is "a mouth to lung" setup. You can buy the "Direct Lung" setup for R199. It includes a wide bore standard 510 drip tip and lower ohm coils. How? What? I'm still a relative n00b but even I know that you can just adjust airflow for MTL and get a higher ohm coil. Why market a separate setup? For a company that can afford R&D costs you'd think they could've leapfrogged the market somewhat. I just... I mean....
> 
> I can't even....



I thinks it's a case of "bullsh&$ baffles" and they will merrily sell their wares to quote @Waine _"catch the unsuspecting beginner"..._


----------



## Jan (12/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Yoh and the coils...R164 for 3...rip off royale dude


Cheaper or close enough than a lot of other vendors for the same product

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/9/16)

Jan said:


> Cheaper than a lot of other vendors for the same product


@Jan...seriously...just shows when last i bought coils

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan (12/9/16)

Bottom line It is good to see that one of the biggest if not the biggest vendor in South Africa is starting to get with the times. If customers who buy vegas want to upgrade they can now walk into any vape shop buy a good RTA and wham good upgrade because their mod will still be usable and vega customers can start to use the local produced liquid. My opinion it is good for the industry as a whole.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/9/16)

Well R999 for that sort of device from twisp is reasonable. Considering i paid for the very first twisp device that same price and it was rubbish. So i dont think there price is that bad if you condsider that its cheaper than the Aero. I think they moving in a better direction. Still nowhere near the rest of the vendors but a lot better than the past. But they really need to join the 3mg club when it comes to juice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAVaper (12/9/16)

Waine said:


> @Rudi it's ridiculous! R800 for a Vega. The AIO box starter kit is R400 at Sir Vape. For a decent small atty and a mod! I always tell potential vapers to shop around first. But then again, it's the Twisp Kiosks in big shopping centres that catch the unsuspecting beginner.
> 
> Sorry to ramble on. But I was caught exactly the same way. Last December my Aero cost, R1000, a back up charger for work: 300, a spare battery: 300, some juice: 150. Some spare coils for 200. Total: R1950!
> 
> ...



I was caught in exactly the same way.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/9/16)

I just thank Twisp for all the money they put into advertising (not cheap).
That is the real benefit for vaping in SA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jpq (12/9/16)

'I'm still a relative n00b but even I know that you can just adjust airflow for MTL and get a higher ohm coil. Why market a separate setup?"
*To MAke More Money!!!*
I used to think Twisp was the best thing after birth control.
Until mine broke for the millionth time. I was changing coils every 4-5 days if i was lucky.
Im saving about R500 a month on Juice, im building now an my rba/rdta etc/ thus saving R400 there also.
Now im wondering... Why do they feel the need to rip unknowing customers off (im pretty sure its unknowing as i dont think anyone would knowingly buy a twisp with the other available offers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (12/9/16)

Jpq said:


> 'I'm still a relative n00b but even I know that you can just adjust airflow for MTL and get a higher ohm coil. Why market a separate setup?"
> *To MAke More Money!!!*
> I used to think Twisp was the best thing after birth control.
> Until mine broke for the millionth time. I was changing coils every 4-5 days if i was lucky.
> ...


The EGo AIO o,6ohm coil is marketed as MTL the 0,5 ohm for direct lung hits. Think they are trying the same


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/9/16)

Jpq said:


> 'I'm still a relative n00b but even I know that you can just adjust airflow for MTL and get a higher ohm coil. Why market a separate setup?"
> *To MAke More Money!!!*
> I used to think Twisp was the best thing after birth control.
> Until mine broke for the millionth time. I was changing coils every 4-5 days if i was lucky.
> ...



All you need now is make your own juice! 
Give it a go, it's easier than you think...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wern (12/9/16)

Waine said:


> @Rudi it's ridiculous! R800 for a Vega. The AIO box starter kit is R400 at Sir Vape. For a decent small atty and a mod! I always tell potential vapers to shop around first. But then again, it's the Twisp Kiosks in big shopping centres that catch the unsuspecting beginner.
> 
> Sorry to ramble on. But I was caught exactly the same way. Last December my Aero cost, R1000, a back up charger for work: 300, a spare battery: 300, some juice: 150. Some spare coils for 200. Total: R1950!
> 
> ...



Alas,same happened to me


Sent from my Stoep, overlooking Slaapstad


----------



## Yiannaki (12/9/16)

I wonder when the next round of cease and desist letters will be?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/9/16)

Yiannaki said:


> I wonder when the next round of cease and desist letters will be?


@Yiannaki ...didnt think of that..plausible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (12/9/16)

I got the intro mail. The kit is R999 as an introduction price. I thought I was special to get the discount, lol.

I expected it to have VV/VW now but doesn't look like it, just a bigger battery.

P.S: Also got caught to buy the old Twisp device at R999 and then they stopped supporting it and their solution was to buy the Clearo's/Janty, not even offered a trade-in discount since they weren't selling coils and seals anymore. At least I found this site after though so I didn't waste tons of cash on their juice and found better, fancier equipment cheaper when I needed to upgrade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (12/9/16)

Ashley A said:


> I got the intro mail. The kit is R999 as an introduction price. I thought I was special to get the discount, lol.
> 
> I expected it to have VV/VW now but doesn't look like it, just a bigger battery.
> 
> P.S: Also got caught to buy the old Twisp device at R999 and then they stopped supporting it and their solution was to buy the Clearo's/Janty, not even offered a trade-in discount since they weren't selling coils and seals anymore. At least I found this site after though so I didn't waste tons of cash on their juice and found better, fancier equipment cheaper when I needed to upgrade.


Website blurp "The Twisp Vega is a new category in the Twisp range. It offers a host of features for you to enjoy. The Vega offers greater power, increased battery capacity and is the first Twisp device to introduce advanced control electronics. Its Variable Wattage Control makes consistency in performance possible."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (12/9/16)

Jan said:


> Website blurp "The Twisp Vega is a new category in the Twisp range. It offers a host of features for you to enjoy. The Vega offers greater power, increased battery capacity and is the first Twisp device to introduce advanced control electronics. Its Variable Wattage Control makes consistency in performance possible."


I stand corrected. Didn't bother to read the blurb, just looked for buttons on the pic and didn't see any.


----------



## Waine (12/9/16)

@SAVaper, LOL....Now I don't feel so bad...I walk past the Twisp vendor in my mall, and I hear the man say to the customer: "That will be R1550 please". I just chuckle to myself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai (12/9/16)

Makes me sad thinking about how much $$ was spent on twisp before i was put on the right path

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/9/16)

Tahir_Kai said:


> Makes me sad thinking about how much $$ was spent on twisp before i was put on the right path


@Tahir_Kai..enuf for all of us to buy reos

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai (12/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Tahir_Kai..enuf for all of us to buy reos


Why you do this  feeling a whole lot worse now hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (12/9/16)

#TwispSP

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zaher619 (12/9/16)

Looks like a re branded cuboid mini. Wonder if it has all the same features.


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/9/16)

Twisp is not a bad device sure they ridiculously overpriced but they have helped many people who only know twisp.
At least those fokes now get a little taste of what vaping has become.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Philip from Twisp (13/9/16)

Hi All, here to field your wrath , and hopefully answer some questions:

The reason Twisp have not released a high powered device to date is that they have not been ready (technically) for mass market use. Too many complications for us to support at store level to "non-enthusiast level" customers, and too much risk from a regulatory standpoint if consumers can unintentionally increase wattage to dry hit conditions.

With this in mind, the Vega has been modified to recognise our supported coils and give a safe range of wattage levels for that coil. MTL and STL versions, without risk of scorching or dry hits (liquid level permitting)

Regarding spitting: we have overcome this with a baffle design unique to this tank. Try it and see 
Gurgling and flooding, have also been overcome with our choice of coil, and design tweaks.
STL use: works great with a the 0.5ohm coil and the wide bore drip tip. The kits come standard with the MTL setup, and this is what is most familiar with the vast majority of customers.

Regarding pricing: Without advertising, regulatory advocacy, and sufficient product support, SA wouldn't be as on track to being "smokeless" as it is today.

Kind regards

Philip

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Glytch (13/9/16)

Philip from Twisp said:


> Hi All, here to field your wrath , and hopefully answer some questions:
> 
> The reason Twisp have not released a high powered device to date is that they have not been ready (technically) for mass market use. Too many complications for us to support at store level to "non-enthusiast level" customers, and too much risk from a regulatory standpoint if consumers can unintentionally increase wattage to dry hit conditions.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info! Some other questions:

1. Does it take 18650 batteries?
2. Are the coil heads rebuildable? If not will there be rebuildable head available?
3. Does it take any other industry standard coils?

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/9/16)

Thank you @Philip from Twisp for getting me started on this awesome road to being stinky free... almost three years ago I walked out of the Pavilion in Westville with a dual pack Clearo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (13/9/16)

Thanks for the reply @Philip from Twisp

Have moved this thread to the Twisp subforum since it was in the general threads of the forum and vendors are not allowed to discuss their products directly there.

But your post and participation is very welcome, so moving the thread for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/9/16)

Philip from Twisp said:


> Hi All, here to field your wrath , and hopefully answer some questions:
> 
> The reason Twisp have not released a high powered device to date is that they have not been ready (technically) for mass market use. Too many complications for us to support at store level to "non-enthusiast level" customers, and too much risk from a regulatory standpoint if consumers can unintentionally increase wattage to dry hit conditions.
> 
> ...


thanks philip...kudos for the reply...what is the wattage range on the device (and the regulated part) and why are you basically marketing a 2nd mod as a battery, seems abit strange. would 18650 model not be easier. agn as i have said in my previous post..twisp is the reason i got into bigger mods


----------



## Jan (13/9/16)

Now I understand a lot more. Because Twisp put their name on products they carry much more liability for malfunctions etc. If my Eleaf blows up there is no one that can be held accountable. If my twisp explodes it is a different story, so they have to tread more carefully.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philip from Twisp (13/9/16)

1. Does it take 18650 batteries? 
_No, its a sealed unit. from the statistics of thermal runaway on lithium cells, having loose batteries around to short on keys/coins etc is the wrong way to go._
2. Are the coil heads rebuildable? If not will there be rebuildable head available?
_No, supporting this level of variability is not feasible at any consistent level._
3. Does it take any other industry standard coils?
_Yes, you can fit any Cubis type coil, however we have spent lots of time refining the structure around the 0.5 and 0.6 ohm variants. you can also of course fit any 510 tank you want, but the unit will revert to the standard firmware, and not offer the "safe ranges" , but add TC etc_

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Philip from Twisp (13/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> thanks philip...kudos for the reply...what is the wattage range on the device (and the regulated part) and why are you basically marketing a 2nd mod as a battery, seems abit strange. would 18650 model not be easier. agn as i have said in my previous post..twisp is the reason i got into bigger mods


_Up to 80 watts. The "mod" is essentially a spare part. ie: you lose your device and don't want to purchase a whole starter pack._


----------



## Philip from Twisp (13/9/16)

Jan said:


> Now I understand a lot more. Because Twisp put their name on products they carry much more liability for malfunctions etc. If my Eleaf blows up there is no one that can be held accountable. If my twisp explodes it is a different story, so they have to tread more carefully.


_100% accurate. Also this is a very sensitive time for decision makers to decide how to regulate the industry. Self regulation and responsible stewardship enables us to engage._

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/9/16)

thanks and final q from me..
is it straight power mode or is tc enabled?


----------



## capetocuba (13/9/16)

Philip from Twisp said:


> 1. Does it take 18650 batteries?
> _No, its a sealed unit. from the statistics of thermal runaway on lithium cells, having loose batteries around to short on keys/coins etc is the wrong way to go._
> 2. Are the coil heads rebuildable? If not will there be rebuildable head available?
> _No, supporting this level of variability is not feasible at any consistent level._
> ...


Hi Philip, is this a modified Cuboid Mini?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (13/9/16)

Pleasently surprised reading all the communication in this thread. thanks @Philip from Twisp


----------



## Philip from Twisp (13/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> thanks and final q from me..
> is it straight power mode or is tc enabled?


_TC is there, but not when used in "smart mode" . If you fitted another tank, or non supported coil, it would be there._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip from Twisp (13/9/16)

capetocuba said:


> Hi Philip, is this a modified Cuboid Mini?


_The box is a modified cuboid mini (custom firmware). The tank is a Twisp design._

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta (13/9/16)

Glad to have you here @Philip from Twisp ! Great to see that despite the negativity you are here to assist us! Thanks for the answers and the transparency. I think things are best handled in such a way, and kudos to you for stepping up to the plate here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (14/9/16)

The Twisp Vega is a new category in the Twisp range. It offers a host of features for you to enjoy. The Vega offers greater power, increased battery capacity and is the first Twisp device to introduce advanced control electronics. Its Variable Wattage Control makes consistency in performance possible.

The Twisp Vega is suitable for both Mouth Inhale (MI) or Direct Inhale (DI) Twisping (Direct Inhale Kit sold separately).

The Twisp Vega offers a Smart Mode with a wide range of improvements, such as matching power to coil, graphical Twisp Trend Lines and Smart Lock functionality, with a user interface that is intuitive and easy to read.

It contains:

1 x Twisp Vega 80W (2400mAh) Battery

1 x Twisp Vega 3.5ml Smart Tank

1 x Twisp Vega Black Mouthpiece

2 x Twisp Vega 0.6 Ohm Mouth Inhale Atomizer Heads

1 x AC/USB Adapter

1 x USB Cable

1 x User Manual

1 x Quick Start Guide

http://www.twisp.co.za/shop/electronic-cigarette-starter-packs/twisp-vega-black-kit-2400mah/


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (14/9/16)

At least they trying shame...


----------



## cumulonimbus (14/9/16)

That to me, looks like a cuboid mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (14/9/16)

"Mouth Inhale (MI) or Direct Inhale (DI) *Twisping"*
*
*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (14/9/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> View attachment 67592
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At this rate twisp will have TC options on there devices by the year 2026


----------



## boxerulez (14/9/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> At least they trying shame...


I think its a damned amount better than trying. This is a move in the right direction as per the thread I started on the new device.

I think this will move vaping in the right direction with regards to the general public. Their marketing will probably remove the stigma that the public has over vaping. Introduce the masses to mods so that we do not see any more post about bongs while driving, etc.

I like what is happening here, I think we might see some change sooner rather than later in terms of the general perception of vaping. IF only they would market it as VAPING and not "TWISPING" or smoking...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (14/9/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> At this rate twisp will have TC options on there devices by the year 2026


It actually supports TC, just not with their tank.


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (14/9/16)

"The Twisp Vega is suitable for both Mouth Inhale (MI) or Direct Inhale (DI) Twisping *(Direct Inhale Kit sold separately)*."

How you going to sell a separate kit for something that should be included?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (14/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> It actually supports TC, just not with their tank.



WOW that's news, why would they not support their own tank if their mod has the functionality?


----------



## Silver (14/9/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> View attachment 67592
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi @BrizzyZA (VapeLife)
Have moved your post amd the subsequent posts to this existing thread on this product


----------



## boxerulez (14/9/16)

Maybe they were not ready with ni coils yet and wanted to launch now.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan (14/9/16)

I still cant understand the hatred against the company that got most of us of cigarettes. (Please don't give the argument that they are to expensive. If you bought something without doing your research then the joke is on you).

Their new kit is actually very reasonably priced for a cuboid mod and a tank that use cubis coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/9/16)

@Jan..tend to agree with u..after seeing the commets yesterday fom philip the pricing does seem ok..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## conradisrugged (14/9/16)

I actually got into vaping through Twisp, I went to their kiosk and saw a special for the Aero and 3 liquids for R999.00 I decided let me get it cause it looks cool, and well I had money to burn at the time. I don't live in an area of the country that provides vape stores close by, so I opted for that as an intro as I had already known quite a bit about vaping from my introduction through a guy on Instagram called BlakeVapes(he is what made me wanna try it).

When I was in Joburg I went to the Vape King in Bellairs and bought a Joyetech Ego AIO, my sister stole it and 2 days later I went back and bought another one. I personally think the Aero is better than the Ego AIO, although its based on the Ego One.

Last weekend I went to the mall for lunch, and I had been looking at ordering from Vape Kings website a new Joyetech box mod or Kangertech Dripbox, just because, for no reason. I saw that the Twisp kiosk has a new device, I checked it out, went for lunch and checked out Vape King and the online stores for comparisons, I looked at Joyetech's website and deduced it must be a rebranded Cuboid Mini with a different tank. I looked for the Cuboid Mini online and saw it costs R800 about on a online South African vape store. I did calculations for batteries and a tank and some coils and figured it would be more than R999.00 that Twisp was asking.

I then went and got it and it has been a real treat for me, I'm really enjoying it. at the launch special price I paid I have no regrets.

P.S. I put the Aero tank on the Vega box and vaped on 73 watts 3 times, it drained the battery by a quarter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (14/9/16)

I also found @Philip from Twisp 's comment about not releasing an unsafe product into the market to be quite interesting.

I have often come across people that have asked me about my vapes, and I guide them towards a shop because I'm not prepared to be the one that convinced them to take up the hobby when they end up blowing off their hands. My best friend got on to vaping for a day or two, when he proudly showed me his new Evic I asked him if they had explained the safety aspects of such a device. He was dismissive, but as a semi-qualified electrical engineer he almost shat his pants when he realised that the battery was just a raw cell.

I can see why Twisp have been aprehensive to put these bigger devices into the market. They have spent (and yes, made) a lot of money building up the brand, and don't need it all to come crumbling down by releasing semi-safe devices. When my KBox takes my hand off, I can almost guarantee Kangertech will be hard to get hold of, but Twisp is on my front door, so they will have to face the music so to speak.

Don't get me wrong, there are a few things that bug me...

1. Their products are overly expensive, but welcome to the world of Captilism. If you don't want to pay for it, go find something else.
2. Insisting on using Twisp-only juices, again, they don't want to be held liable for my face-herpes when I put some R10 liquid from the local shebeen in my tank, so still understandable.

I've never owned a Twisp, and never will, because I found this forum before I got there. But I was very close to getting one, and it is only because of their advertising campaigns, and efforts to put themselves into every store and garage that I even considered looking.

Well... After a lengthy post I forgot what my point was supposed to be

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## conradisrugged (14/9/16)

Oh I forgot to mention. I used a 0.5 Ohm Joyetech Cubis coil on it and I also used Vape King liquids in it. Good flavour and all that stuff, just not a nice throat kick cause of the low PG.


----------



## Philip from Twisp (14/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> It actually supports TC, just not with their tank.


_The Vega Tank supports TC, but not with the 0.5 or 0.6 ohm coils. Put in a TC coil out of that range and you will have the TC options. We dont expect a rush of card carrying vapers to move to the Vega, its geared to existing MTL customers wanting higher performance, and better battery life in an easy to use platform.. flaming can resume _

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki (14/9/16)

cumulonimbus said:


> That to me, looks like a cuboid mini


Phillip from twisp literally confirmed that a few posts up ._.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (14/9/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Phillip from twisp literally confirmed that a few posts up ._.


That post is from a seperate thread that was merged with this one after about 6 replies.


----------



## Glytch (14/9/16)

Philip from Twisp said:


> _The Vega Tank supports TC, but not with the 0.5 or 0.6 ohm coils. Put in a TC coil out of that range and you will have the TC options. We dont expect a rush of card carrying vapers to move to the Vega, its geared to existing MTL customers wanting higher performance, and better battery life in an easy to use platform.. flaming can resume _


You have a thick skin and great sense of humour. You make an excellent whipping boy. 

Thanks for providing us with information. Really good to have a Twisp Representative active on the forum. I think we can learn a lot from each other by interacting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## cumulonimbus (14/9/16)

My post wasn't in this thread.......


Yiannaki said:


> Phillip from twisp literally confirmed that a few posts up ._.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thehbomb101 (17/9/16)

conradisrugged said:


> I actually got into vaping through Twisp, I went to their kiosk and saw a special for the Aero and 3 liquids for R999.00 I decided let me get it cause it looks cool, and well I had money to burn at the time. I don't live in an area of the country that provides vape stores close by, so I opted for that as an intro as I had already known quite a bit about vaping from my introduction through a guy on Instagram called BlakeVapes(he is what made me wanna try it).
> 
> When I was in Joburg I went to the Vape King in Bellairs and bought a Joyetech Ego AIO, my sister stole it and 2 days later I went back and bought another one. I personally think the Aero is better than the Ego AIO, although its based on the Ego One.
> 
> ...


What kinda batteries would you put in a cuboid mini that is sealed ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan (17/9/16)

thehbomb101 said:


> What kinda batteries would you put in a cuboid mini that is sealed ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Probably an 18650 I doubt if it is a lipo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/9/16)

thehbomb101 said:


> What kinda batteries would you put in a cuboid mini that is sealed ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk





Jan said:


> Probably an 18650 I doubt if it is a lipo



Agree, they just seal it so people dont remove the battery so the wraps dont get damaged.


----------



## thehbomb101 (17/9/16)

Jan said:


> Probably an 18650 I doubt if it is a lipo


It's a lipo for sure it's literally a cuboid mini with an extra 0

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## conradisrugged (18/9/16)

thehbomb101 said:


> What kinda batteries would you put in a cuboid mini that is sealed ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Yeah dude, I looked at the Cuboid Mini for price comparison cause I was gonna get the Kangertech Dripbox for R700 from Vape King, their online store was out of stock and it doesn't come with the required 18650 battery. 

I never intended on getting anything like the Cuboid Mini, I wanted a squonk box.


----------



## Waine (20/9/16)

Reading this thread brings to mind a thought...

As much as I have posted anti Twisp comments, I must say: If this new Vega helps people start vaping, especially considering that the Twisp Kiosk is in most big shopping malls, then this is a huge plus. I have had no problems with my Twisp Aero, and if it wasn't for their kiosk, I may not have started vaping.

Well done to Twisp for taking their products to the next level. The Twisp company must receive praise for initially stopping many people from smoking cigarettes and jumping ship to vaping, due to their marketing strategy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Johan jhdp (22/9/16)

Glytch said:


> Thanks for the info! Some other questions:
> 
> 1. Does it take 18650 batteries?
> 2. Are the coil heads rebuildable? If not will there be rebuildable head available?
> ...


Hi there, I also wanna know question number .

2. Are the coil heads rebuildable? If not will there be rebuildable head available?


----------



## stehan (22/9/16)

@Johan jhdp @Glytch and all others. below is all the information.

batteries: No, it have its own build in battery(2400mah).
coil head: It is not rebuildable, but it last much longer than your normal aero or edge coils, they do advise when a burn taste occur, to remove and shake it a bit.(probly to remove some burnt cotton getting burned to the coil) and after that it is as good as new again.
Coil: It will be able to take other coils as the ccell coils etc.

Also the kit sold is the Mouth to Lung kit, but you can also buy the Direct Intake kit afterwards.

It comes with your standard 510 connector, so any tank will fit right on that, being a 80watt mod, with the regular tank and 2 x coils with...Selling at R1000 opening special, and it can take rba tanks....not bad.

edited...also they have 8mg range, and a whole new cavalier range in liquids.

see more information on their kits:

http://www.twisp.co.za/shop/electronic-cigarette-starter-packs/twisp-vega-black-kit-2400mah/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Johan jhdp (22/9/16)

stehan said:


> @Johan jhdp @Glytch and all others. below is all the information.
> 
> batteries: No, it have its own build in battery(2400mah).
> coil head: It is not rebuildable, but it last much longer than your normal aero or edge coils, they do advise when a burn taste occur, to remove and shake it a bit.(probly to remove some burnt cotton getting burned to the coil) and after that it is as good as new again.
> ...


Thanks a million this will help me alot

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Johan jhdp (22/9/16)

@Glytch I'm still new to this vaping but one thing is for sure its been 3 weeks now and i am off the stingkies lol

I had the edge x then the aero x and now the vega and its pritty good so far.

And was just wandering about the coil and soforth. To upgrade it but if you say that the coils are much better than the aero and edge I'm happy to hear that in will test it more lol


----------



## Johan jhdp (22/9/16)

Philip from Twisp said:


> _The Vega Tank supports TC, but not with the 0.5 or 0.6 ohm coils. Put in a TC coil out of that range and you will have the TC options. We dont expect a rush of card carrying vapers to move to the Vega, its geared to existing MTL customers wanting higher performance, and better battery life in an easy to use platform.. flaming can resume _


Hi so the 1 ohm will work fine ?


----------



## Waine (22/9/16)

Johan jhdp said:


> @Glytch I'm still new to this vaping but one thing is for sure its been 3 weeks now and i am off the stingkies lol
> 
> I had the edge x then the aero x and now the vega and its pritty good so far.
> 
> And was just wandering about the coil and soforth. To upgrade it but if you say that the coils are much better than the aero and edge I'm happy to hear that in will test it more lol



Hi Johan. Beware. Never mind the nicotine, and getting off the cigarettes, the "art" or the "hobby" dimension of vaping is very addictive. Before you know it, you get hooked on purchasing a wide variety of equipment. 

I am there, but I have no regrets. Except for the odd bouts of guilt after a new purchase.

Good luck, and all the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zaher619 (22/9/16)

Hi @Johan jhdp, do you mind sharing the dimensions of the twisp vega? Just the mod excluding tank please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan jhdp (23/9/16)

Waine said:


> Hi Johan. Beware. Never mind the nicotine, and getting off the cigarettes, the "art" or the "hobby" dimension of vaping is very addictive. Before you know it, you get hooked on purchasing a wide variety of equipment.
> 
> I am there, but I have no regrets. Except for the odd bouts of guilt after a new purchase.
> 
> ...


----------



## Johan jhdp (23/9/16)

Zaher619 said:


> Hi @Johan jhdp, do you mind sharing the dimensions of the twisp vega? Just the mod excluding tank please.



Hi @Zaher619 
I have uploaded some pictures hope this will help you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zaher619 (23/9/16)

Thanks, much appreciated. How you liking it so far?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan jhdp (23/9/16)

Zaher619 said:


> Thanks, much appreciated. How you liking it so far?


@Zaher619 
Well to start with the battery laastes me 2days so that's awesome.

And the the vape is good.
One thing that's bothering me is I'm doing direct lung hit with the mtl unit lol,is that a good thing to do?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (23/9/16)

Johan jhdp said:


> @Zaher619
> Well to start with the battery laastes me 2days so that's awesome.
> 
> And the the vape is good.
> One thing that's bothering me is I'm doing direct lung hit with the mtl unit lol,is that a good thing to do?


It doesn't really matter. Whichever way of vaping you prefer should be good however if you want a better experience then you should get the DTL kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moebayett (23/9/16)

Lol. Need to get rid of my twisp edge. The black one. Any ideas? Replacing with a mean kangertech mod.


----------



## Silver (23/9/16)

Moebayett said:


> Lol. Need to get rid of my twisp edge. The black one. Any ideas? Replacing with a mean kangertech mod.



Welcome to the forum @Moebayett 
When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Regarding your question, there are plenty vape devices available today. And it does depend a lot on what you are looking for. Clouds, flavour, mouth to lung, lung hit, portability, rebuildable vs commercial coils.

Perhaps start a new thread in the Newbies Corner section. This thread forms part of the Twisp vendor subforum


----------



## Johan jhdp (24/9/16)

daniel craig said:


> It doesn't really matter. Whichever way of vaping you prefer should be good however if you want a better experience then you should get the DTL kit.



Hi @daniel craig 

DTL wats that ?sorry for asking but I'm still new to all this abbreviations.


----------



## daniel craig (24/9/16)

Johan jhdp said:


> Hi @daniel craig
> 
> DTL wats that ?sorry for asking but I'm still new to all this abbreviations.


DTL = Direct To Lung (more free flow type of draw, similar to inhaling through the mouth) 

MTL = Mouth To Lung (Tighter, more restricted draw much like a cigarette type of draw)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan jhdp (24/9/16)

Just vaping

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/10/16)

Whilst at an expo today (where my company is exhibiting), I spotted a Twisp stand and got chatting to their sales team. We exchanged views on Twisp vs Vape and the perceptions 'real' vapors have towards Twisp, etc, etc. 

We got onto the Vega discussion and their 'gamble' to bring this unit into the country. They had mixed views as the Vega is not a 'twisp thing' and that the local powers that be were eventually forced to take the Vega. They reluctantly took 4000 units for the South African market... The bosses were adamant that this un-Twisp device will never sell in SA as the local market is not ready for it...

So, they launched it with no great expectations and low and behold, they sold 3000 units in the first 3 weeks! Yes, 3000 units. They have now run out of stock and don't have any units for display at the expo as they are sold out and waiting for a new shipment to arrive...Chinese holidays and all...

I never new, but they have an entire range of VG juices and about to launch a new range of 3mg juices, VG based, in 30ml bottles, at the same price as their current PG 20ml bottles...

He explained that a large percentage of the juice sales is to traditional vapers and not twisp users and they are focusing their efforts to capitalize on this ever growing market. 

Their advantage is that they are everywhere - Spar, Dischem, Pick 'n Pay, garage forecourt sites, malls, etc, etc - they are a MAJOR contender, growing by the day and here to stay. There is talk (based on the success of the Vega) of a new mod, juices, coils, accessories, etc, etc...

Watch this space...






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 4


----------



## Waine (12/10/16)

You know what? With all my previous criticism towards Twisp, I have to say, this is excellent news for the vaping community and for the prospect of converting smokers to jump ship. It is very exciting to see a South African Company excel like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/10/16)

hell yeah...gonna buy some rebel

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## boxerulez (12/10/16)

Agreed I will also try it as I quite liked Rebel in the clearo.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Glytch (13/10/16)

+1 for Rebel. I'd buy that in 6mg high VG for sure.


----------



## MetalMulisha23 (13/10/16)

Well it's true they did get my attention and without thinking or doing my research.

I first bought the Edge-x ........ Personally to stop the stinkies the Edge was terrible, either the battery didn't last 3 hours on low usage or the replacement battery did not charge, got liquid in my mouth or either the coil burnt out.. (Followed all the rules ect ect). Even had a new coil in where the twisp lady also burnt it in front of me..

Needless to say about all the bashing. I then bought the Vega and asked for a refund on the Edge because of the issues I had with it. 

Sofar I am happy with the Vega haven't had any issues with it whatsoever maybe the 18 mg Pure liquid that almost killed me on the 0.5ohm coil a little BP glycerin and wahlah. .

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreM (13/10/16)

I have been on twisp for 3 years and had all the models. I have the vega now for 1.5 weeks. Not happy. I am on tje second coil already and using it only on 15W which is the lowest setting. Very heavy on liquids as well. The vape experience is good however although I have no experience on other makes to be able to make a informed decision

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalMulisha23 (13/10/16)

AndreM said:


> I have been on twisp for 3 years and had all the models. I have the vega now for 1.5 weeks. Not happy. I am on tje second coil already and using it only on 15W which is the lowest setting. Very heavy on liquids as well. The vape experience is good however although I have no experience on other makes to be able to make a informed decision


As far as the lady at the kiosk told me is to actually just blow out the coil especially in the mornings as the coil tends to over saturate and to clear out any residue.. sofar my 0.5ohm coil lasted me for 2 weeks now..

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreM (13/10/16)

MetalMulisha23 said:


> As far as the lady at the kiosk told me is to actually just blow out the coil especially in the mornings as the coil tends to over saturate and to clear out any residue.. sofar my 0.5ohm coil lasted me for 2 weeks now..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Thank you for the info! I will certainly try that. I have the 0.6 ohm coils.


----------



## MetalMulisha23 (13/10/16)

@AndreM If your at the shop check the 2 out looks very different ontop tho and the different look to it caught my attention. Had a issue with the 0.6 ohm gurgling..

If you think the standard coils chows juice then you should see how bad 0.5 is on juice lol..


Also before using the brand new coil did you drip liquid about 5 to 8 drops in the middle of the coil(marked as yellow in the pic) and left it to saturate for a few minutes??



Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalMulisha23 (13/10/16)

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreM (14/10/16)

MetalMulisha23 said:


> @AndreM If your at the shop check the 2 out looks very different ontop tho and the different look to it caught my attention. Had a issue with the 0.6 ohm gurgling..
> 
> If you think the standard coils chows juice then you should see how bad 0.5 is on juice lol..
> 
> ...


O damn. They did not tell me to drip and leave a few minutes...will have to do that when i change coil again. Thank you for the help


----------



## AndreM (14/10/16)

AndreM said:


> O damn. They did not tell me to drip and leave a few minutes...will have to do that when i change coil again. Thank you for the help


And yeah. I definitely have the 0.6 coil


----------



## MetalMulisha23 (14/10/16)

AndreM said:


> O damn. They did not tell me to drip and leave a few minutes...will have to do that when i change coil again. Thank you for the help


Drip a few drops in then twist it back on and then into the Smart tank yee goes and then leave it for a few minutes just to take in all the juice proparly otherwise you will get all dry burn and even minimise coil lifespan. 

And no they don't read it in the booklet did you read the booklet Andre? 

Pleasure hope that helps

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreM (14/10/16)

MetalMulisha23 said:


> Drip a few drops in then twist it back on and then into the Smart tank yee goes and then leave it for a few minutes just to take in all the juice proparly otherwise you will get all dry burn and even minimise coil lifespan.
> 
> And no they don't read it in the booklet did you read the booklet Andre?
> 
> ...


Uhm uuggghh eeeiiii i dont read the booklets hehe

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## MetalMulisha23 (14/10/16)

You see we got to the problem area there.. Got a few nice pointers in there tho 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (14/10/16)

MetalMulisha23 said:


> As far as the lady at the kiosk told me is to actually just blow out the coil especially in the mornings as the coil tends to over saturate and to clear out any residue.. sofar my 0.5ohm coil lasted me for 2 weeks now..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


No matter the leaps and bounds made up by twisp the past few months they still have this problem. Too much staff too little real training. Too many giving their own opinion to customers rather than the correct responses.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papabear (3/11/16)

Hey guys.... I tried to follow the tread as well as I could but could not quite get an answer to my question.

I'm nearing the end of my second (included in kit) coil. Is there any alternatives I could get for my vega before I just go and get the Twisp variants again? Please laymen's terms... Very new vaper still.


----------



## conradisrugged (3/11/16)

You can get the Joyetech Ego AIO coils from Vape King, they will be 0.5ohm and not 0.6 ohm meaning it will be lung inhale and not mouth to lung inhale coils.

A box of 5 Joyetech is R230 and box of 3 Twisp is R165.

Difference in coil price is R10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (3/11/16)

There are a lot of vendors on here that have the ego AIO coils. So look through the sites and you can order some local liquids as well


----------



## bazil96 (14/11/16)

Hi guys

Hope everyone is well

Was just wondering, since the Twisp Vega is a rebranding of Joyetechs Cuboid Mini, would it be possible to upgrade the firmware of it to the latest software offered by joyetech for the cuboid mini?

If so, any ideas how to go about this process?

Thanks


----------



## daniel craig (14/11/16)

bazil96 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> ...


I don't think that will be possible since twisp installed it's own OS/firmware to it. I don't think you should try it because if that's the case, you risk bricking the device.

PS: I may be wrong. Wait for someone who tried it.


----------



## Muhammad Khan (21/11/16)

Hey guys fairly new to the vaping scene ... took a few drags of the twisp vega at their kiosk 3 days ago and really interested in buying one ... who ever has the vega could you please tell me about any problems I should look out for ... would be much appreciated ... thanks 
​


----------



## papabear (21/11/16)

Muhammad Khan said:


> Hey guys fairly new to the vaping scene ... took a few drags of the twisp vega at their kiosk 3 days ago and really interested in buying one ... who ever has the vega could you please tell me about any problems I should look out for ... would be much appreciated ... thanks
> ​


I have a Vega and my honest opinion it is very entry level compared to some of the other things out there. Have a look around first before settling on the Vega.... There are a number of other options out there for less that will be better IMO.

Also ask yourself a couple questions first:
Do you mouth to lung, or direct to lung? Are you trying quite smoking, etc? These will guide you possibly into a direction and from there you can start to find the vape you want.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (21/11/16)

Muhammad Khan said:


> Hey guys fairly new to the vaping scene ... took a few drags of the twisp vega at their kiosk 3 days ago and really interested in buying one ... who ever has the vega could you please tell me about any problems I should look out for ... would be much appreciated ... thanks
> ​


The Vega isn't bad, but you should possibly visit Sir Vape (I see you're in Durban too), and explore your options before you pull the trigger. As @papabear said, there can be a few important questions that can change the kind of device you need.

I also see this is your first post, so in order to keep this thread on topic, head on over to here...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-395#post-464635

Tell us about yourself, and what you're wanting out of your vape experience, and we can assist you from there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muhammad Khan (21/11/16)

papabear said:


> I have a Vega and my honest opinion it is very entry level compared to some of the other things out there. Have a look around first before settling on the Vega.... There are a number of other options out there for less that will be better IMO.
> 
> Also ask yourself a couple questions first:
> Do you mouth to lung, or direct to lung? Are you trying quite smoking, etc? These will guide you possibly into a direction and from there you can start to find the vape you want.




Well I am trying to give up smoking so I'm looking for something with both mouth to lung and direct lung hits ... and I'm new to the vaping scene so I'm looking for an entry level device


----------



## Muhammad Khan (22/11/16)

Can anyone tell me how's the vapour production and taste on the twisp vega with the 0.5 direct lung coils thanks


----------



## MetalMulisha23 (23/11/16)

Muhammad Khan said:


> Can anyone tell me how's the vapour production and taste on the twisp vega with the 0.5 direct lung coils thanks


Vapour production is not to bad but also not great.. You get alot of juice in your mouth as to compared to other vaping mods and tanks. but the higher you go on your watts the quicker the coils burn out (last you between a week to 2 weeks if you treat it nice. Watts only goes to 28 with the Vega tank I used to run between 15 and 17 to ensure I don't burn it out . I started off on a Vega and I'm now on a iStick I Power accompanied by the Baby Beast Tank, and I'm disappointed that I did not visit I decent vape shop first before buying the Vega. Dude my advice before you buy go to a vape shop close to you amd try 1 put and I'll bet you you would be more hapoy about those products than the Vega.


papabear said:


> I have a Vega and my honest opinion it is very entry level compared to some of the other things out there. Have a look around first before settling on the Vega.... There are a number of other options out there for less that will be better IMO.
> 
> Also ask yourself a couple questions first:
> Do you mouth to lung, or direct to lung? Are you trying quite smoking, etc? These will guide you possibly into a direction and from there you can start to find the vape you want.




Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## SteelRSV (19/12/16)

So I've been reading a bit of the replies and posts and I do own a twisp vega. I'm a noob so don't get me wrong but I have had ZERO spit back. I also have the direct inhale kit with the 0.5ohm coils and it has decent vapour production. Even at 28 watts I smoke very easily and I use 18mg Nicotine and 12mg. I like the twisp flavours and the digcig flavours as well. My experience with this product has only been positive. Two weeks so far and it has zero problems so far. I will keep everyone updated though if i encounter any problems but so far a thumbs up from me. I'm an ex cigg smoker so this product has only been good to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ushdogg (25/12/16)

Hey guys. Need some help please. I'm overseas at the moment and a friend has pressed some buttons on my twisp vega and it's gone into a protective mode where I need to click the button once and then click and hold in order for it to produce vapour. Does anyone know how to get it back to normal where u just hold the button to vape?


----------



## Silver (25/12/16)

Ushdogg said:


> Hey guys. Need some help please. I'm overseas at the moment and a friend has pressed some buttons on my twisp vega and it's gone into a protective mode where I need to click the button once and then click and hold in order for it to produce vapour. Does anyone know how to get it back to normal where u just hold the button to vape?



Welcome to the forum @Ushdogg 
Sorry to hear about your challenge

Not sure if this will help you - but it might

Here is a link to download the user manual of the Cuboid Mini - which I believe is almost identical to the Twisp Vega. 
http://www.joyetech.com/download/?mid=179263

Not sure if the Twisp Vega has different firmware and therefore a different menu etc - but it may be worth taking a look.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/12/16)

@Ushdogg / @Silver , I already tried hunting for an online manual as the operation is seemingly quite different from the Cuboid :

I'm afraid it seems that only someone with a Vega user manual can step in here and help.

In this day and age, I'm quite surprised to see that no user manuals for any of the devices are available in electronic form on the Twisp web site  
A major oversight in my opinion.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/12/16)

Thanks for trying @Kuhlkatz 
We will have to wait for the Twisp Vega users to come in and offer some help

@MetalMulisha23 , @SteelRSV - can you guys perhaps help out here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (25/12/16)

@Philip from Twisp help the brother out.... hoping ur on Tapatalk.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## T Anne (24/2/17)

Hi can anybody please help me, i just bought the twisp vega a few days ago and today i bought the o.5 coil but i dont know how to change the setting on my device to smoke it on the Direct lung setting to 80w.... ? 

the manual says to reset it by doing takng the tank off and pressing the fire button but that does nothing. and somewhere else in the manaual said i need to unlock the coil setting , and i have no clue on how to do that lol ..

PLEASSE HELP


----------



## Silver (25/2/17)

T Anne said:


> Hi can anybody please help me, i just bought the twisp vega a few days ago and today i bought the o.5 coil but i dont know how to change the setting on my device to smoke it on the Direct lung setting to 80w.... ?
> 
> the manual says to reset it by doing takng the tank off and pressing the fire button but that does nothing. and somewhere else in the manaual said i need to unlock the coil setting , and i have no clue on how to do that lol ..
> 
> PLEASSE HELP



Welcome to the forum @T Anne 
Im sure someone with experience of this product will try help you soon. Hang in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip from Twisp (27/2/17)

T Anne said:


> Hi can anybody please help me, i just bought the twisp vega a few days ago and today i bought the o.5 coil but i dont know how to change the setting on my device to smoke it on the Direct lung setting to 80w.... ?
> 
> the manual says to reset it by doing takng the tank off and pressing the fire button but that does nothing. and somewhere else in the manaual said i need to unlock the coil setting , and i have no clue on how to do that lol ..
> 
> PLEASSE HELP


Hi There

80w is far too high for the 0.5 ohm coil. The Twisp firmware is set to the ideal range for its use.

The resetting of the coil refers to temperature control mode, which can only be used by using an unsupported coil or tank.

Hope this helps.

Kind regards

Philip


----------



## T Anne (27/2/17)

Hi Philip,
I went back to the kiosk and they gave me the wrong information and also never knew why someone would want to change the setting to 80w, i bought the o.5 as they previously said that would work. but then I returned and then told me I need a completely new tank for my vega.

But what coil can I buy inorder to be able to reset it?


----------



## Philip from Twisp (28/2/17)

T Anne said:


> Hi Philip,
> I went back to the kiosk and they gave me the wrong information and also never knew why someone would want to change the setting to 80w, i bought the o.5 as they previously said that would work. but then I returned and then told me I need a completely new tank for my vega.
> 
> But what coil can I buy inorder to be able to reset it?



Hi There, im not sure i'm following 100%, I think its best you chat with our support team on 021 001 8511 , I will tell them to expect your call, and they will certainly assist.

Kind regards

Philip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tinus100 (18/4/17)

Hi guys. Ive bought the vega couple of months ago. It was alright but got very fustrated by the relatively low vapour production and coils that burn out eventually and got myself a kangertech top tank mini with the rba coil to attach to the mod. Worked wonderfully and with time I evntually upgraded to a big boxmod with a rda. Now since we cant always carry big mods and blow massive clouds in public, Im wondering if I can fit the cuboid mini rba coils in the vega tank? I don't like buying pack of coils every now and then and got into rebuilding. Want to use the vega as my "stealth" setup. Is it possible?


----------

